# Surfside rnd 2



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Beach access 2. skunked fri. night so i tried again mon. ended up landing 4.5 black tip! best fish yet. i love seeing peoples faces when you pull sharks on the beach. 300 yards out on fresh croaker. pics to come soon.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

congrats on your best!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*here ya go*

some picks from yesterday


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

congrats, looks like a bull to me


----------



## I have no bait (Sep 3, 2009)

nice fish man


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

*??*



CAPSIZED said:


> congrats, looks like a bull to me


 thats what i thought at first, but i coudn't find any pics of bulls that looked like that. it did have to round of a nose for a black tip


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

I always liked the look on there faces when you walk them out, turn them loose and walk along with them. LOL


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

ronnie collins said:


> I always liked the look on there faces when you walk them out, turn them loose and walk along with them. LOL


 lol yeah! i had 1 guy ask me if thats what i was gona do he had a crazy look on his face as if to say crazy, white boy.

hook out, released. just got my shark tags last week. being that i was by myself i didn't feel i had time to run back to the truck and grab them. i'll better prepare next time.


----------



## R Y A N (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats...nice bully!


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

Get yourself a shark ID book bro. That is a nice little bull shark.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Bulls have big black tips on the underside of their pectorals and that confuses people.


----------

